# Are you a keeper, a collector, an artist, or...??



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Weather we like it salty or fresh, what is it really that draws us to this hobby? 

I wonder how many of us aquarists would consider themselves more of: 

1) a keeper, who's interest is to establish and maintain a specific biotope that simulates a natural habitat; or 

2) a collector, who's challenge is to establish a compatible community of as many different underwater life forms in a thriving environment; 

3) an artist, who's passion is to visually capture and recreate nature but expressed in a creative and unique form of realism. 

4) And of course, someone who just likes to have pretty colourful ornamental pets.

Did I miss any? I'm sure there are crossovers, but if you were to pick just one which one are you? 

Everyone chime in.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is another breed - people who is happy during a project. When it completed , they enjoy it shortly and should move forward with another project.

I am already thinking about 300G tank...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess I started out as a "keeper," but that mode of action stopped within a week of acquiring my fish because they ate all the plants.  I am a biologist by training and so, for the last 20 years, I have run an ongoing experiment: what will (or won't) my fish eat?
I don't regard these little souls as ornaments or keep them just for their looks. They are inhabitants of my household whose interesting behaviour keeps me amused.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd have to say, probably all the first three... I love studying these little guys, as well as trying to replicate their natural habitats.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm have to say I'm primarily a 1, with a touch of 3 , a hint of 4, and even occasionally a tiny bit of what Greg says. 



sig said:


> there is another breed - people who is happy during a project. When it completed , they enjoy it shortly and should move forward with another project.
> 
> I am already thinking about 300G tank...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd try to be an artist.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm like sig. I plan and try to do a specific biotope and aquascape (for both sw/fw) and when its completed i change to the next one (as seen in my signature ).

as for my pond, im a 'keeper' of a pure shubunkin pond!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

God.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (May 12, 2010)

I think of myself as a collector.


----------

